# 27/11/14 ?!!



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

hi was just wondering if anyone on here may own a sibling to my puppy? She was born 27/11/14 and we got her from just outside Aberystwyth - would love to see pics of any brothers and sisters


----------

